# Euskaltel 2007



## ElanS3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Will the Euskaltel team be using Orca or Opal frames next year? Anyone for an educated guess?


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

OPAL. They are already using the Opal. It is being marketed as the team race bike in the new 07 catalog. I am curious about which bike Iban Mayo will be riding since it looks like he is the only rider on the team still riding the Orca.


----------



## ElanS3 (Nov 1, 2005)

*Change*

Maybe a switch would be the way to go for Iban.
For myself I will buy an Opal 2007. I am now considering the frame size. My crank cc to top of saddle is 762 mm. Will 54 or 57 be right and look nice?


----------



## fire262 (Aug 29, 2006)

*Just took delivery of my 07 Opal*

54 for me


----------

